# slot cutting bit



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm looking for a slot cutting bit that will cut a slot 1/16 wide by 1/16 deep. Ive tried to find many different combination's of bearing widths and slot cutting diameters but cant come up with anything that will give me a 1/16 inch deep cut. Id appreciate any help I could get with this problem Thanks Dave


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

David2058 said:


> I'm looking for a slot cutting bit that will cut a slot 1/16 wide by 1/16 deep. Ive tried to find many different combination's of bearing widths and slot cutting diameters but cant come up with anything that will give me a 1/16 inch deep cut. Id appreciate any help I could get with this problem Thanks Dave


Hi Dave - Welcome to the forum
Not much info to go on. Hand held or table work?
If table, use the fence to guide any depth you want. Hand held, would likely need a jig of some kind but not enough info to tangle with that.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Try padding it out so the bearing rides on the added material. This would lesson the depth of the cut. If your cut is 1/4" deep then add 3/16" material to the surface for the bearing to ride on to leave 1/16" for the depth of cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave


Easy stuff with the right setup, just pickup the arbor below and a saw blade that is 3 3/8" in diam and 1/16" wide, put the blade on the arbor ,set the fence on your router table to cut 1/16" deep..it's just that easy..
The 2nd snap shot, is the blades stack up to put in some deep spline slots....on the router table.

You can get the blade from HD or Lowes for about 10.oo bucks..

G1438 Slitting Saw Arbor

=======




David2058 said:


> I'm looking for a slot cutting bit that will cut a slot 1/16 wide by 1/16 deep. Ive tried to find many different combination's of bearing widths and slot cutting diameters but cant come up with anything that will give me a 1/16 inch deep cut. Id appreciate any help I could get with this problem Thanks Dave


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Either a skinny saw blade or a garden variety 1-7/8 x 1/16 slotter with a bushed bearing to yield 1.625" OD.


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the excellent information on the slot cutting bit. I guess I should have explained that I'm cutting the slot in the side of a fly fishing net that has tight curves. I hope to do this on my router table and find the right diameter bearing to to go with the slot cutter. Thanks again Dave


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe that is actually what I'm looking for I just don't know where to find the 1.625 " O.D . bearing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

You can always get a small OD slot cutter and use a stand bearing..they do make one that is 1/16" thick..

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/amana1163-wingslotcutter.aspx

http://www.google.com/products/cata...yjeGTayhLejg0gG20cW_CA&sqi=2&ved=0CCQQ8wIwAA#



=======


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bob, thanks for the info. Im still having trouble finding a cutter smaller then 1 7/8 " O.D. or a bearing larger then 1 3/4 " O.D. If you know of any places that carry them id appreciate the Info. Thanks Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Very easy to get around this one, pickup the slot cutter below than pull out your hole saw and make a bearing out some UHMW ...

1/16" #301
3 Wing Slot Cutter Router Bits
MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set

hole saw kit ▼
18 Piece Hole Saw Set


UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips

What Is UHMW?
(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)

"Use this UHMW to make jigs and fixtures for your table saw , router table, etc.
UHMW Polymer (plastic) is a linear polyethylene with a molecular weight in the range of 3,000,000 to 6,000,000. This value represents the "average molecular weight". Therefore UHMW is 10 times heavier than regular high density polyethylene.

Characteristics:

* The highest abrasion resistance
* Outstanding impact strength even at low temperatures
* Excellent sliding material due to low coefficient of friction
* *Self-lubricating*
* Easily machined with common woodworking tools "

=========


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bob, Excellent solution I'm going to try that and thanks


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Dave:



David2058 said:


> I'm looking for a slot cutting bit that will cut a slot 1/16 wide by 1/16 deep. Ive tried to find many different combination's of bearing widths and slot cutting diameters but cant come up with anything that will give me a 1/16 inch deep cut. Id appreciate any help I could get with this problem Thanks Dave


Veining Solid Carbide Router Bits - Whiteside

There is a 1/16" flat bottomed veining bit that you can adjust for 1/16" depth. You can table mount, ski, shii or handheld.


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob, interesting idea just curious how the plastic bearing would work clamped in the slot cutting arbor. Will the bearing face be slippery enough not to burn the wood, or would I have to cut the plastic to fit over the original bearing. Thanks Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

The UHMW stuff is VERY slick stuff,,I would take off the bearing and put the UHMW ring in it's place, you may need a small washer under it to keep it off the cutter and drill the hole out to 5/16" that's just over 8mm and it should be just right to let it spin on the arbor and not burn/mark the stock...

========



David2058 said:


> Thanks Bob, interesting idea just curious how the plastic bearing would work clamped in the slot cutting arbor. Will the bearing face be slippery enough not to burn the wood, or would I have to cut the plastic to fit over the original bearing. Thanks Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You talk about easy to break a bit that's one if you look at it the wrong way it will break..  I have my share of them 




==========



allthunbs said:


> Hi Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I was out in the shop and I said lets make one just for kicks, never know if I will need one down the road also ,,it's about 15 min.job, it will not spin on the arbor but that stuff is so slick it's not a big deal,,I use the little jig to get the disk dead on round after the disk was cut out with the hole saw and then taped the disk down on some scrap stock to get the center hole dead on center and to drill the 5/16" hole for the bit arbor,,
it must be dead on center..I was surprise no marks on the stock..so to say it's a go..

here's some snapshots below, hope it helps...

=========


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Now wait a minute. You're asking this guy to spin a piece of plastic @ 20K without a bearing? Spinning lose on the arbor or not, this is not a safe thing to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

1st. of all it's not plastic it's UHMW stock and it's only cutting a 1/16" deep slot about the same as a knife cut , I did it with no problems but he can use a lock nut if he wants and if it came lose it would just spin and not come off..  I would only run the router a 8,000 rpm's no need to run it at 20k..
BUT to make it real safe he could drill out a hole for a 3/4" OD bearing and press it in place but it's not a must have item for a real small job...



I do it all the time with a 3 3/8" saw blade without a bearing to cut off the tops on boxes.. 


====



Quillman said:


> Now wait a minute. You're asking this guy to spin a piece of plastic @ 20K without a bearing? Spinning lose on the arbor or not, this is not a safe thing to do.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

> 1st. of all it's not plastic it's UHMW stock


Last I checked, UHMW is a type of plastic.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd trust a disk of UHMW spinning at router speeds (even slowed down to 8K rpm), either. But, that's just me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Well yes and no

Router Forums - View Single Post - slot cutting bit

=======



Tempest said:


> Last I checked, UHMW is a type of plastic.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

All I can say come up with a better way to do it without breaking the bank, I'm sure Pat can but he has tons of high end equipment to work with in his shop..

If you use trim bits you are using it at 20k to 35k, so to say it's not a big deal..

Laminate Trimming Bits with Euro Square Bearing
Katana® Rabbeting Router Bit Kits, Round Nose / Core Box Router Bits, Flush Trim Router Bits


Disk rework to make it safer, see below ,are we happy now  
========




Ralph Barker said:


> I'm not sure I'd trust a disk of UHMW spinning at router speeds (even slowed down to 8K rpm), either. But, that's just me.


----------



## David2058 (Mar 19, 2011)

I want to Thank everyone for all the good comments and ideas. I especially want to thank Bob for all the work he put into doing set ups and taking pictures. I have ordered some of the UHMW plastic and had all ready decided to press it on a bearing, so it was nice to see that application. I had also thought about using two larger diameter spacers above and below the the bearing with the pressed on UHMW plastic bushing to keep that from sliding up or down. Id be interested in your thoughts on this idea. Thanks Again Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You are welcome for my small part ,,,I tried the back up washers and it didn't work,it locked up the disk and would not let the disk spin, I also tried the shim washers to get it off the disk and bearing but the arbor was a bit to short to do all the stacking..the error can into play because the nut on the arbor must be tight to lock up the cutter to the arbor ..but still let the disk(bearing) spin free..


If you get it worked out pls.post some snapshots..I'm sure others would like to know how to make it..

====





David2058 said:


> I want to Thank everyone for all the good comments and ideas. I especially want to thank Bob for all the work he put into doing set ups and taking pictures. I have ordered some of the UHMW plastic and had all ready decided to press it on a bearing, so it was nice to see that application. I had also thought about using two larger diameter spacers above and below the the bearing with the pressed on UHMW plastic bushing to keep that from sliding up or down. Id be interested in your thoughts on this idea. Thanks Again Dave


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

David2058 said:


> I want to Thank everyone for all the good comments and ideas. I especially want to thank Bob for all the work he put into doing set ups and taking pictures. I have ordered some of the UHMW plastic and had all ready decided to press it on a bearing, so it was nice to see that application. I had also thought about using two larger diameter spacers above and below the the bearing with the pressed on UHMW plastic bushing to keep that from sliding up or down. Id be interested in your thoughts on this idea. Thanks Again Dave


Hi David - I realize I'm a little late to the party on this but I just tripped over the Freud #56-100 slot cutter. It's a 1/16" slot cutter with a 2" OD. 1-7/8" bearings seem to be available, at least in 1/2" ID for shank mounting. Not sure if this will work for you but sounds close to me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

One more spot but it's not cheap...they show many more sizes in the cat.all the way up to 3.5 OD bearing..

Maintenance - Bearings
Groove Forming - 8-Piece Slot Cutter, Dado and Biscuit Set


=========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bob - Yeah, I was looking at eagleamerica but they stated somewhere, I think under the 10 piece slotting set that ALL slot cutters were 1-7/8" large diameter. That's what the OP already had which is why he's looking for the 1-3/4 bearing. 
Found the Freud cutter with a 2" large diameter here:
cripedistributing.com : Freud Carbide 1/16" 3-Wing Slotting Cutter #56-100 [56-100] - $9.00
He could couple that with the 1-7/8" bearing from eagleamerica to get his 1/16" cut depth. Just don't know if he can use a shank mounted bearing with his setup though. 

PS - that cutter is also available on Amazon, about double the $$ though...


----------



## ronnieconrad (Mar 10, 2011)

did any one answer you ? Looking for almost the same only need to go 1/2 " deep Gramparon


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gramparon said:


> did any one answer you ? Looking for almost the same only need to go 1/2 " deep Gramparon


Hi Ronnie, Welcome to the forum
As I understand it, you need to cut 1/16" wide and 1/2" deep.
MLCS Slot Cutter Router Bits and Stackable Slot Cutter Set

Scroll down to the 3 wing cutters, Item #301 for the cutter only. You can get the arbor and bearing as a set. As the set comes, it's supposed to give a 1/2" cut.


----------

